# Changing chrome window trim to shadowline?



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

I blame Hack for posting pictures of the ZHP 330Ci. Before that, this was just in the back of my mind, a minor irritant. Now I'm making threads.

I've never really cared for the chrome window trim on my '02 330Ci, and find the black trim of the four door models (325? all of them?) much preferred. Now that I've seen the shadowline window trim on a ZHP 330Ci, I want it for my car; it's tuly the only cosmetic mod I would make to a ride that, otherwise, I think looks perfect.

Anyone know if this is an easy change to make?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

I think the biggest problem associated with fitting the high-gloss shadowline trim is the exterior mirrors. With shadowline, the matte black portion of the mirror is glossy black.

There is, however, another option: Rather than the high-gloss shadowline trim, could you live with the matte black?

I think there are only six pieces of chrome trim to replace:
the long pieces that go from the base of A pillars over both windows to the base of the C pillars, the trim below the front window and the trim below the rear window.

So, plan A (true high-gloss shadowline trim; expensive conversion):
Buy the above six pieces of high-gloss shadowline trim, plus two new mirrors.

Plan B (mostly high-gloss):
Buy the above six pieces of high-gloss shadowline trim and keep your old mirrors. Might look odd? I dunno...after all, the B pillar isn't high-gloss.

Plan C (part high-gloss):
Buy only the two long pieces of high-gloss shadowline. Buy the four pieces of trim that go under the windows in cheaper matte black.

Plan D (matte black):
Buy the six pieces, but in matte black. This is basically how the M3s come, I believe.

It might also be interesting to approach a good body shop and see if they could remove, refinish and reinstall trim and mirrors -- and possibly avoid buying any parts at all.


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

LMC said:


> I think the biggest problem associated with fitting the high-gloss shadowline trim is the exterior mirrors. With shadowline, the matte black portion of the mirror is glossy black.
> 
> There is, however, another option: Rather than the high-gloss shadowline trim, could you live with the matte black?
> 
> ...


Great reply, and all points taken. I think I would go for Plan D for consistency of appearance; essentially, I'm simply looking to "go black."


----------

